# Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!



## Andii (6. Februar 2011)

*Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hi Leute!

Habe Windows XP ATI Radeon 5770 und den besagten Monitor.

1. Problem war, dass ein ca. 2cm breiter Rahmen um das Bild war und somit nicht ganz ausgefüllt!
Aber dank google hab ich im CCC die "Scaling Options" auf 0% gesetzt und die Bildfäche wird nun ganz ausgefüllt. 

2. Problem ist, dass die Halterung zum Einstellen der Neigung bissl läpprig ist und bei den letzten paar Grad nach unten einfach runtersackt. -..-

3. Problem: die Schrift ist teilweise sehr schlecht zu sehen. 
Hmm naja wie soll ichs erklären, Bei normaler Schrift wie hier im Forum s/w sieht alles wunderbar aus. Aber wenn ich z.B. auf mein WiFi Symbol gucke ist das nicht nur grün sondern auch bissl rot am Rand. Und in der Taskleiste die Schrift ist auch komisch und in Spielen auch. Von den DesktopSymbolen ganz zu Schweigen...
WoW gezockt udn auch alles bissl komisch. Zwar scharf aber irgendwie schlechtes Bild. Janz komisch.

Weiß einer vielleicht Rat?


Gruß Andii


----------



## Andii (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Okay Problem gelöst

Bei der Einstellung "Kino" verzerrt das Bild total


Das mit dem läpprigen Neigen ist trotzdem ärgerlich...


----------



## Caspar (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist, kannst du ein wenig basteln und das ganze nach Lust und Laune optimieren. Dann klappert auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Andii (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ich habe den Monitor erst seit 2 Tagen!

Vielleicht kann ich ja in dieses Gelenk ein Stückchen Papier oder Ähnliches einfädeln wodurch die Neigung "straffer" geht.


Gruß Andi


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Normal dürfte das aber nicht sein, weil ich habe den BX2450 auch und ich habe da keine Probleme mit dem Gelenk. Ich finde du solltest ihn zurück geben, den du hast Anrecht auf einen funktionierenden Monitor, hast ja schließlich den vollen Preis bezahlt.


----------



## Andii (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ich habe jetzt erstmal Samsung kontaktiert. 
Vielleicht kennen die eine Möglichkeit wie man das Gelenk straffer mahcne kann, obwohl ich eine Schraube oder Ähnliches nicht entdecken konnte.

Hmm weiß nicht wegen zurückgeben klar mich ärgerts schon aber dann fahr ich wieder ne Stunde bis nach Leipzig ok hmm wäre jetzt nicht das Problem aber meine Freundin meinte so schlimm ist das nicht mit dem Gelenk. Aber wenn ich etwas kaufe will ich auch das es perfekt ist oder nicht?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Semih91 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Von der Seite hast du vllt Recht, aber vllt empfindest du das nur so, dass das Gelenk Probleme hat, obwohl es aber so gedacht sein könnte. Weißt du wie ich es meine?


----------



## Andii (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ja ich weiß wie du es meinst.

Aber, das Modell was im Laden ausgestellt war ging sehr viel straffer. Also so straff das man garnicht erst dahcte dass man ihn in der Neigung verstellen kann. Kann ja nicht sein das mein Monitor dann runtersackt und in der Endposition rumwabbelt... -.-#

Gruß Andi


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



> Aber, das Modell was im Laden ausgestellt war ging sehr viel straffer. Also so straff das man garnicht erst dahcte dass man ihn in der Neigung verstellen kann.


So ist das bei mir auch.

Tausch ihn einfach um, und hol dir einen neuen.


----------



## darksun-85 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hallo,

Hab mir ebenfalls den Monitor vor 4 Tagen zugelegt und bin drauf und dran ihn wieder zurück zu schicken. 
Problem: Bei dunklen Scenen in Spielen oder auch bei dunklen Bildern is am Bildschirmrand ein helles Leuchten zu sehen. 
Sehr ärgerlich, da das mein alter Syncmaster BW226 schon besser kann. Auch der Schwarzwert des Bildschirms ist, selbst nach vielen Einstellungen nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



> Bei dunklen Scenen in Spielen oder auch bei dunklen Bildern is am Bildschirmrand ein helles Leuchten zu sehen.


Hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. Hol dir einfach einen neuen^^



> Auch der Schwarzwert des Bildschirms ist, selbst nach vielen Einstellungen nicht sonderlich gut.


Poste mal deine Einstellungen bitte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hier waren auch schon 2 oder 3 User die über helle Stellen geklagt haben. Ich kann dir auch nur raten schicke ihn zurück weil bei mir ist er recht gleichmäßig.


----------



## Andii (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hmm ich denk mal das ich ihn wieder abgebe und ein adneres 24" Model wähle. Denn jetzt hab  ich grad wieder festgestellt das meine Augen dieses LED-Licht nicht vertragen.
Ich hab bissl empfindliche Augen und selbst jetzt merk ich wie der Moni flimmert. Nach ner Weile bekomm ich bestimmt Kopfschmerzen... 
Ein anderer User hat doch auch schon darüber geklagt.

Was haltet ihr als Alternative vom Samsung SyncMaster P2450H oder Samsung SyncMaster B2430L? Welcher der Beiden ist besser?
Das mit dem Flimmern ist keine Einbildung. Es gibt manche Leute die ham empfindliche Augen. Ich seh z.B. an nem Bremslicht von nem Auto gleich obs LED ist oder nicht...

Gruß Andi


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



> Ich seh z.B. an nem Bremslicht von nem Auto gleich obs LED ist oder nicht...


Seh ich auch.  

Aber nun zu deinem Problem.


> Was haltet ihr als Alternative vom Samsung SyncMaster P2450H oder Samsung SyncMaster B2430L?


Schau dir mal diesen hier näher an.

Samsung SyncMaster P2470HD, 24" (LS24EMDKU) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TheReal (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Wer hat hier im Forum eigentlich rumerzählt dass der BX2450 absolut keine Schlieren ziehen würde? Wenn ich YSync ausschalte kann ich ganz eindeutig Schlieren erkennen. Aber ansonsten bin ich mit dem Teil echt zufrieden, ich hatte ja schon einen AcerHQ oder so, jedenfalls war es ein 120Hz Schirm, der hat absolut keine Schlieren gezogen. Alledrings ging der wegen extremen Summen zurück. Letztlich habe ich dann für mich entschieden wohl auf 120Hz verzichten zu müssen, da mir keiner der Monitor damit zusagt. Aber als Übergang bis brauchbare 120Hz Geräte kommen, ist der SyncMaster echt in Ordnung.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

In welchem Spiel zieht den der BX2450 bei dir Schlieren? Das hab ich selbst mit Unreal Tournament nicht geschaft.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Und vor allem wie hast du die Reaktionszeit eingestellt? Wenn du die aufdrehst kann es zur schlieren Bildung kommen also auf normal oder schneller runter drehen.


----------



## TheReal (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Der Monitor zieht eigentlich in allen Spielen Schlieren. Habe es mal kurz an Metro 2033, CSS und Half Life 1 (kein Source) getestet. Ohne YSync gibt es immer Schlieren, auch bei jeder Reaktionszeiteinstellung. Schon merkwürdig dass andere dann nichtmal in UT Schlieren haben.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Nicht nur in UT nicht. Auch Quake verursacht keine schlieren. Ebensowenig World in Conflict, Warhammer 40K Dawn of War II, RUSE, Left 4 Dead und CSS.

Poste doch bitte mal deine Einstellungen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Also ich versteh das echt nicht, das ist wirklich das erste mal das ich davon höre das der BX2450 schlieren soll. Ich rede auch aus Erfahrung da er ja direkt vor mir steht, entweder deiner ist kaputt oder..............keine Ahnung auf jedenfalls schliert er nicht und das ist Fakt!


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Seh ich genau so wie hulkhardy1.

Ich hab den Monitor wirklich durch viele Spiele gejagt. Als langjähriger Zocker wären mir da Schlieren sofort aufgefallen. 

Ich kann dir nur anbieten, das du mal deine Grafikkarte nennst, und deine Einstellungen des Monitors postest. 
Vielleicht können wir ja helfen


----------



## TheReal (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Also als Grafikkarte nutze ich eine GTX 260 mit 1,7GB VRAM. Der Monitor ist über DVI-HDMI angeschlossen. Im NVidia Treiber wird der Monitor als ''HD-Gerät'' angezeigt, wenn ich PC auswähle kann ich die native Auflösung nicht einstellen. Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen?
Hier mal die Einstellungen im Treiber:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am Monitor selber habe ich Schärfe auf 65, Helligkeit auf 100, und bei der Reaktionszeit haben alle Einstellungen geschliert. Haber sie daher wieder auf schneller gestellt. Sollte ich den Monitor vielleicht mal über VGA anschließen?


----------



## Painkiller (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Schalte mal "Nvidia Einstellungen verwenden" aus.


----------



## TheReal (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Schliert lieder immernoch.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hast du mal ein anderes Kabel verwendet, oder nur HDMI-HDMI?


----------



## TheReal (1. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

So, also ich habe es gerade noch über VGA getestet und da sind die Schlieren auch vorhanden. Ganz davon abgesehn haben manche Objeket in Shootern, wenn ich seitlich laufe eine Art ''transparente  Umrandung, die eine leichte Färbung hat'' - gleicher Effekt auch bei der Schrift im Browser, wenn ich scrolle. Ganz davon abgesehn habe ich heute noch einen Pixelfehler entdeckt. Ich werde den Monitor dann mal von Amazon wechseln lassen. Eigentlich bin ich es leid, weil es jetzt schon der dritte ''defekte'' Monitor ist der bei mir ankommt (Ich hab halt sehr genaue Augen/Ohren). Aber da das Teil hier im Forum ja mehrmals gelobt wurde, wage ich es mal ihn auszuwechseln, in der Hoffnung endlich einen funktionierden Schirm zu bekommen.  

... Und nachdem ich das Teil einmal über VGA am PC hatte hab ich links jetzt auch noch einen kleinen schwarzenBalken. Super.


----------



## Firefighter45 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ich hab den Monitor auch seit heute und bei mir ist alles Prima (mit _hulkhardy1’s_ Einstellungen)

hier mal „meine“ Einstellungen  („geklaut“  von _hulkdardy1_)

Menü = Bild
Helligkeit = ausgegraut(Magic Eco 75%)
Kontrast = 100
Schärfe = 60
MagicAngle = Aus
Reaktionszeit = Schneller
HDMI-Schwarzwert = Normal

Menü = Farbe
MagicColor = Aus
Rot = 81
Grün = 81
Blau = 81
Farbtemep. = Benutzerdef.
Farbeffekt = Aus
Gamma = Modus3

Menü = GRÖß & POSITION
Keine Enderung

Menü = SETUP & RESET
MagicReturn = Aus
MagicEco = 75
Autoabschaltung = Aus
Tasten-Wdh.-Zeit = Beschleunigung
Benutzerd. Taste = MagicEco
Autom. Quelle = Manuell
PC/AV-Modus = PC
Anz. dauer = 20 Sek.
Transparenz-Menü = Ein

Wenn man den Eco Modus auf 100% schalltet bekommt man eine enorm hohen Kontrast, eignet sich für Filme, das ist nicht dasselbe wie den Eco Modus zu deaktivieren.


----------



## TheReal (1. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Mal ganz nebnbei: Kann man den BX2450 irgendwie dazu bringen, dass die Status LED im Standbymodus nicht immer blinkt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Nö die blinkt wie eigentlich bei jedem Monitor. Also wenn du mit dem Monitor nicht klar kommst dann schick in halt zurück das hat dann echt keinen Sinn. Ich muss auch eingestehen das ich keine Plan hab was bei dir schief läuft aber was solls macht ja keinen Sinn wenn es wirklich so übel bei dir aussieht.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

@ TheReal

Von solchen extremen Problemen in Verbindung mit dem BX2450 hör ich zum ersten mal. Tausch ihn einfach mal aus. Vllt. hast du ein Montagsmodell erwischt.


----------



## das_wesen (2. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

@ TheReal, diese Adapter Problematik hatte ich auch mal DVI->DVI brachte dann die Erlösung. Flimmern oder Schlieren habe ich seit dem nicht mehr.


----------



## TheReal (2. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



das_wesen schrieb:


> @ TheReal, diese Adapter Problematik hatte ich auch mal DVI->DVI brachte dann die Erlösung. Flimmern oder Schlieren habe ich seit dem nicht mehr.


 Blöd nur dass der BX2450 nur VGA und HDMI hat. Meine Graka wiederrum nur 2x DVI. 

Also ich tausche den Monitor jetzt wie gesagt aus, der Ersatz kommt spätestens am Freitag an. Ich stell dann beide Geräte nebeneinander und schau mir alles im Vergleich an. Sollte ich am neuen Monitor auch wieder Schlieren haben, liegts wohl an mir, aber da ich eh bald eine GTX 570 kaufe, könnte sich das Problem dann ja erledigen. Aber ich hoffe mal auf was gutes und denke dass ich wirklich nur ein Montagsmodell habe.


----------



## Firefighter45 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



> Blöd nur dass der BX2450 nur VGA und HDMI hat. Meine Graka wiederrum nur 2x DVI.



Wo ist das Problem? Es ist doch ein DVI zu HDMI-Kabel dabei, so hab ich es angeschlossen und es läuft prima.


----------



## TheReal (2. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Die Antwort war eher auf den Lösungsvorschlag bezogen, die Anschlüsse, bzw. der fehlende DVI-Anschluss sind kein Problem. Ich finde es mit 2x HDMI eher sogar noch besser als mit DVI.


----------



## Firefighter45 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



> Die Antwort war eher auf den Lösungsvorschlag bezogen, die Anschlüsse, bzw. der fehlende DVI-Anschluss sind kein Problem. Ich finde es mit 2x HDMI eher sogar noch besser als mit DVI.



Dann hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## TheReal (5. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

So, ich habe den neuen Monitor bekommen, und da sehe ich auch Schlieren. Liegt dann wohl an mir selber, bzw. an meinem PC. Egal, damit kann ich leben, da der Monitor sonst super ist, und so wichtig ist es mir jetzt auch nicht ohne YSync zu spielen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

An den zweiten HDMI Anschluss kannst auch ne PS3 zum Beispiel anklemmen oder ein BluRay Laufwerk und einfach am Monitor umschalten, ist echt genial.


----------



## das_wesen (8. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hab ne XBOX 360 am HDMI Port und mein Rechner ist über DVI-D Angeschlossen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ist Y-Sync ne Bildschirm Einstellung oder was? Ansonsten meinst du wohl V-Sync ...


----------



## TheReal (8. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hoppla, das hat sich dann wohl mal falsch in mein Gedächtnis eingeprägt. Natürlich meinte ich V-Sync.


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



TheReal schrieb:


> So, ich habe den neuen Monitor bekommen, und da sehe ich auch Schlieren. Liegt dann wohl an mir selber, bzw. an meinem PC. Egal, damit kann ich leben, da der Monitor sonst super ist, und so wichtig ist es mir jetzt auch nicht ohne YSync zu spielen.


 

Jetzt muss ich den Thread nochmals ausgraben, weil mir das Thema keine Ruhe lässt. 

Hast du jetzt mehr oder weniger Schlieren im Vergleich zum alten BX-Monitor?
Welche Karte ist denn verbaut, und wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen?
Hast du mal ein anderes Kabel versucht?


----------



## 00Speedy (14. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich den Thread nochmals ausgraben, weil mir das Thema keine Ruhe lässt.
> 
> Hast du jetzt mehr oder weniger Schlieren im Vergleich zum alten BX-Monitor?
> Welche Karte ist denn verbaut, und wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen?
> Hast du mal ein anderes Kabel versucht?



Und da es dir keine Ruhe lässt..... 

Wie ist das bei dir bzw. euch bei dem Schlierentest beim Pixerpan von Prad, ich  meine was könnt ihr da einstellen?

Ab Tempo Stufe 3 wirds da bei mir schon unleserlich... 						

Merkt es auch deutlich wenn man ein kleines Fenseter etwas schneller hin und her schiebt das die Schrift unleserlich wird.

Mich würde es mal interesieren wie eurer bei dem Schlierentest von Pixerpan abschneidet.


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Das muss ich heute Abend mal testen. Bis jetzt hab ich solche "Tests" noch nicht gemacht.

Getestet hab ich meistens mit schnellen Shootern alá Quake und Unreal Tournament.


----------



## TheReal (15. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Also ist leider absolut kein Unterschied zur alten BX2450. Die Schlieren, also das Tearing ohne V-Sync ist immernoch vorhanden. Ebenfalls die minimalen ''Auren'', die man aber auch nur dann sieht, wenn man sie extra sucht. Das ganze ist wie gesagt an eine GTX 260 per DVI->HDMI angeschlossen. Per VGA treten aber die gleichen Effekte auf.


----------



## 00Speedy (18. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



00Speedy schrieb:


> Und da es dir keine Ruhe lässt.....
> 
> Wie ist das bei dir bzw. euch bei dem Schlierentest beim Pixerpan von Prad, ich  meine was könnt ihr da einstellen?
> 
> ...



Hat es mal einer probiert?

Kommt schon dauert doch nich lang und mich würde es mal interesieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Gib mal einen Link zu dem Test, hab jetzt keine Lust zu suchen.


----------



## 00Speedy (18. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Das Programm Pixerpan gibts hier Klick muss man aber runterladen, und dann einfach von der Zip Datei heraus starten.

Auf Schlieren-Bilder.....


----------



## pITTT (18. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hallo zusammen, hab mir auch vor 2 Tagen den bx2350 zugelegt und bin von dem Bild und den Farben sehr begeistert.. allerdings hab ich auch ein kleines-großes Problem mit Schlieren.. nach vielen rum probieren habe ich jetzt folgendes festgestellt.. wenn ich den HDMI-Schwarzwert von gering auf normal stelle sind die Schlieren kaum sichtbar-verschwunden, allerdings leidet die Bildqualität sehr darunter.. ebenso verhält es sich beim Gamma Modus.. Modus 3 schaut für mich am besten aus allerdings im Modus 1 sind die Schlieren besser.. jetzt habe ich mal noch die Reaktionszeit getestet.. und siehe da, wenn ich die Reaktionszeit auf normal stelle hab ich trotz Schwarzwert auf gering und Gamma Modus 3 keine Schlieren mehr.. Bei Reaktionszeit schnellste sind die Schlieren bei bestimmten Farbhintergründen (dunkle Bereiche und beigene Bereiche) sehr schlimm und nervend.. wirklich schade

Jetzt wäre meine Frage ob sich die Reaktionszeit sehr auf das spielerische Erlebnis auswirkt?!


----------



## Leandros (18. März 2011)

Stell Reaktionszeit auf Normal. Bei Schnell und Schneller schliert meiner auch


----------



## pITTT (18. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

gut aber Reaktionszeit auf normal kannste ja mal echt vergessen in Shooter wie zb Black Ops... geht ja gar nicht.. tja, muss sagen das stört mich schon an dem Bildschirm


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



00Speedy schrieb:


> Das Programm Pixerpan gibts hier Klick muss man aber runterladen, und dann einfach von der Zip Datei heraus starten.
> 
> Auf Schlieren-Bilder.....


 
 Also ab Stufe 10 wird es langsam schwer die Laufschrift zu lesen. Aber in Spielen oder Filmen hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Kann aber echt sein das Samsung vielleicht was an der Serie geändert hat, den die Beschwerden in Bezug auf Schlierenbildung häufen sich, das war früher nicht so?????


----------



## Leandros (19. März 2011)

Ich habe Reaktionszeit auf Normal gestellt und zocke Spiele wie Black Ops. Um genau zu sein CSS und Bad Company 2.
Habe in keinem Spiel, nichtmal Quake, schlieren. Bei. Schneller und schnellsten schon


----------



## pITTT (19. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

ja klar, auf normal hab ich auch keine Schlieren mehr, nur dass dann das Bild unscharf wird bei schnellen Bewegungen mit der Maus aufgrund der geringen Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und das nervt bei online Shootern... bin gerade schwer am überlegen ob ich den Bildschirm zurück geben soll..


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Also ich muss aber jetzt sagen das wenn die Einstellung auf Normal steht dann hat der Monitor 2ms Reaktionszeit. Die höheren Einstellungen sind eine Art Übertaktung die eigentlich kaum in Gewicht fällt. Die schnellste Stufe ist nur für Filme gedacht und macht in Games sowieso Probleme.


----------



## pITTT (19. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Aha ok.. aber wieso wird das Bild dann unscharf wenn ich schnelle Bewegungen mit der Maus mache?! man merkt einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen normal und schnell


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Dann hast du aber extrem gute Augen, denn ich sehe so gut wie keinen Unterschied......vielleicht ganz minimal.


----------



## CeresPK (19. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Die Einstellungen Schnell, Schneller und normal könnten doch auch für den Input-Lag stehen ?

Durch die Overdrive Funktion der Monitore wird zwar die Reaktionszeit verbessert aber dafür erhöht sich der Input-Lag und due hast unschöne Corona-Effekte.

Wenn du nun Overdrive raushaust dann schliert der Minotor wieder aber hast ein besseres Bild.
Und der Inputlag wird wieder Geringer.

Ist jetzt meine einzigste Idee dazu.


----------



## 00Speedy (20. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



00Speedy schrieb:


> Und da es dir keine Ruhe lässt.....
> 
> Wie ist das bei dir bzw. euch bei dem Schlierentest beim Pixerpan von Prad, ich  meine was könnt ihr da einstellen?
> 
> ...



Hmm keiner


----------



## 00Speedy (21. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ab Stufe 10 wird es langsam schwer die Laufschrift zu lesen. Aber in Spielen oder Filmen hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Kann aber echt sein das Samsung vielleicht was an der Serie geändert hat, den die Beschwerden in Bezug auf Schlierenbildung häufen sich, das war früher nicht so?????



Ui ganz übersehen.

Was Stufe 10, ich komme maximal auf Stufe 3.

Hmmm


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Du darfst die Schrift auch nicht mit den Augen verfolgen sonder musst starr auf den Monitor schauen wenn die Schrift vorüber zieht.


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber extrem gute Augen, denn ich sehe so gut wie keinen Unterschied......vielleicht ganz minimal.


 
Seh ich genau so. Vllt. kommt es einfach auf den Abstand zum Monitor an.


----------



## 00Speedy (23. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du darfst die Schrift auch nicht mit den Augen verfolgen sonder musst starr auf den Monitor schauen wenn die Schrift vorüber zieht.



Ja mache ich aber er schliert trotztdem.

Beim Zocken ist mir aber eigentlich nichts negativ aufgefallen (UT3).

Es reicht eigentlich auch schon langsames scrollen der Sidebar aus, und die Schrift wird undeutlich.

Mir ist auch noch aufgefallen das Schwarze Schrift manchmal bzw. fast immer einen leichten Rot Schimmer hat.

Aber wenn ich nun Umtausche muss ich ja wiedrer ewig warten wegen Garantie Fall oder?


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

@ 00Speedy

Poste doch bitte mal deine genauen Monitor-Einstellungen. DerBX2450 ist ein sehr individueller Monitor.


----------



## 00Speedy (23. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Also momentan:

    * Helligkeit: 40
    * Kontrast: 80
    * Schärfe: 68
    * MagicBright: Benutzerdefiniert
    * MagicAngle: Aus
    * Reaktionszeit: Schneller
    * HDMI-Schwarzwert: grau hinterlegt
    * MagicColor: Aus
    * Rot: 50
    * Grün: 50
    * Blau: 50
    * Farbtemperatur: Benutzerdefiniert
    * Farbeffekt: Aus
    * Gamma: Modus 3
    * MagicEco = Energiesparen deaktiviert; Rest nach Belieben


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Welche Grafikkarte ist verbaut? Denn da gibts dann nämlich einen Unterschied bei den Einstellungen zwischen AMD und Nvidia.


----------



## 00Speedy (23. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ist eine HD3870 also AMD.


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ich hab den Monitor ja nun auch.

Wenn ich mit Tabellen in Excel arbeite und dabei die Gitternetzlinien noch sehen will, muss ich den Kontrast am Monitor von 100% auf 80% runter stellen.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich Win 7 benutze und die Farben über Systemsteuerung -> Anzeige kalibriert, sowie den Cleartype-Tuner benutzt habe.

Ändere ich den Kontrast am Monitor nicht, bleiben die Tabellenblätter in Excel 2010 komplett weiß.
_(Das Einarbeiten in die neue Menüführung ist schon irritierend genug für einen alten Office 2000 Nutzer...)_

Weiterhin werden erst jetzt die Abgrenzungen von Eingabefeldern im Browser wieder sichtbar... Vorher war das ein Blindflug sondergleichen.

Ich wollte es nur mal anmerken, falls das wen nervt...

MfG


----------



## Koller (26. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Schließe den Monitor mit HDMI - HDMI an
Stelle den Schwarzwert auf gering.

Und Du kommst aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus !


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Achtung: Sollte sich der HDMI-Schwarzwert nicht über den Monitor einstellen lassen, muss das Ausgabesignal der Grafikkarte von "YCbCr" auf "RGB" eingestellt werden.
Bei AMD/ATI-Grafikkarten findet sich dies unter dem Punkt "Pixel Format".


----------



## 00Speedy (27. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Achtung: Sollte sich der HDMI-Schwarzwert nicht über den Monitor einstellen lassen, muss das Ausgabesignal der Grafikkarte von "YCbCr" auf "RGB" eingestellt werden.
> Bei AMD/ATI-Grafikkarten findet sich dies unter dem Punkt "Pixel Format".



Super Info

Allerdings habe ich den Reiter Pixelformat nicht (im Catalyst 10.2)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Dann nimm den neuen 11.2 und nicht den vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## 00Speedy (27. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Sorry, 11.2 meinte ich doch.


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Dann musst du etwas schauen. ICh glaube unter "Display Properties" findest du dies.


----------



## 00Speedy (27. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ne da leider auch nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normal müste es unter DTV (DVI) 2 stehen....tut es aber nicht.


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

DVI? Also per DVI kann man den HDMI-Schwarzwert nicht ändern. Sagt ja schon der Name.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Natürlich geht das! Solang der PC am HDMI Port des Monitors hängt kannst du den Schwarzwert einstellen. Ob er da am PC am DVI oder HDMI angeschlossen ist, ist völlig unerheblich.


----------



## 00Speedy (2. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Oh man bei Crysis sehe ich es nun auch^^ deutliche Schlierenbildung!

Hier mal ein kleines Video

YouTube - Schlieren BX2450

Da ich auch einen gut funktionierenden Monitor haben möchte für mein Geld bin ich dann wohl auch gezwungen ihn umzutauschen.

Leider habe ich aber auch gelesen das jemand trotz Umtausch einen bekommen hat der Schliert, was nun.

Habe echt keine Lust nochmals hin und her zu schicken.

Achja was mir noch aufgefallen ist, der Monitor scheint wohl schonmal reklamiert wurden zu sein^^.

Denn auf dem Original Karton wurde ein Aufkleber herausgeschnitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KevinL92 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hi ich habe das gleiche Problem wie 00Speedy

HDMI-Schwarzwert lässt sich nicht einstellen
und den punkt Pixel Format geschweige denn Display Properties kann ich nicht finden
ebensowenig irgendwelche möglichkeiten zum umstellen auf RGB

habe CCC v 11.3

kann vielleicht irgendwer helfen?

danke

Kevin


----------



## 00Speedy (4. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Schwarzwert einstellen geht definitv nicht mit ATI Karten, und ist eigentlich auch nur gedacht wenn man einen Blue Ray Player etc. anschließt. Warum das nun bei Nvidia Karten funktioniert keine Ahnung.

Nochmal zu dem Schlieren...

Mir lässt das einfach keine Ruhe aber Umtauschen dauert auch wieder ewig.

Habe jetzt mal wieder meinen alten CRT am laufen und den guten BX2450 wieder im Karton. Nunja was soll ich sagen, erstmal ein verdammt kleines Bild. Ich möchte die 16:9 vom BX2450 nicht mehr missen

Nun habe ich auch hier mal Crysis anlaufen lassen und was sehe ich es sieht genauso aus wie beim TFT. Liegt wohl am Spiel selbst das der Punkt vom Visier schliert^^. Das Problem das aber die Schrift unleserlich wird beim schnellen verschieben von Fenstern oder scrollen über die Leiste besteht hier nicht. Und auch beim Pixerpan Test schafft er ne Tempo 13. Beim BX2450 komme ich hier lediglich auf max. Tempo 3....

Hulkhardy hatte ja mal angetestet und schafft eine 10 bis es unleserlich wird.

Was mach ich nun, was mach ich nun

Wer ist so nett und testet bitte auch mal im Schlierentest von Prad (Pixerpan)???


----------



## TheReal (5. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ich werde den Test heute Mittag mit meinem BX2450 mal machen und dir dann bescheid geben. Wenn du übrigens so große Probleme mit Schlieren etc. hast, kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen, einen der noch relativ seltenen 120Hz Monitore zu kaufen. Der Unterschied ist echt enorm. Ich konnte mit 120Hz sogar jedes Spiel ohne V-Sync spielen, ohne dass das Bild ''verissen'' wird, also ohne Tearing. Und schärfer ist auch alles.


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



> Was mach ich nun, was mach ich nun


Ab in die RMA damit. Genaue Fehlerbeschreibung dazu, und dann sollte das passen. Je länger du wartest umso länger dauert es.



> Hulkhardy hatte ja mal angetestet und schafft eine 10 bis es unleserlich wird.


Same here...


----------



## 00Speedy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Besser ist es wohl, ich hab ihn eben zur Post gebracht.

Nun schaue ich wieder auf meine alte Röhre.

Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt, nicht das ich wieder ein Montagsmodell erhalte.


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



KevinL92 schrieb:


> Hi ich habe das gleiche Problem wie 00Speedy
> 
> HDMI-Schwarzwert lässt sich nicht einstellen
> und den punkt Pixel Format geschweige denn Display Properties kann ich nicht finden
> ...


Wenn du über den HDMI-Anschluss des Monitors rangehst, machst du folgendes:

Da gehst du auf (sofern englisch) "My Digital Flat Panels", dann auf "Pixel Format" und stellst die Geschichte auf "RGB 4:4:4 Pixel Format PC Standard (Full RGB)" und schon lässt sich der HDMI-Schwarzwert am Monitor (!) einstellen.


----------



## KevinL92 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Wenn du über den HDMI-Anschluss des Monitors rangehst, machst du folgendes:
> 
> Da gehst du auf (sofern englisch) "My Digital Flat Panels", dann auf "Pixel Format" und stellst die Geschichte auf "RGB 4:4:4 Pixel Format PC Standard (Full RGB)" und schon lässt sich der HDMI-Schwarzwert am Monitor (!) einstellen.


 
ich kann aber keinen Eintrag "Pixel Format" finden.
betreibst du den Monitor auch mit einer ATI Karte?
ist er über ein ECHTES HDMI Kabel verbunden?
ist das Schwarz sehr viel schöner mit der Einstellung:"gering"?

tut mir leid, wenn ich euch auf die Nerven gehe

danke

Kevin


----------



## Bl4ckIce (11. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Moin!

Habe heute mal den Samsung Bx2450 bekommen. Bin auch sehr zufrieden soweit nur mit den einstellungen muss ich noch meine besten rausfinden.

Aber ich kann jedem empfehlen der mit dem Monitor Games zockt Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit auf "Normal" zu stellen alles andere ist suboptimal wie andere schon schrieben. Erkennen tut man das auch ganz leicht wenn man zb in den himmel schaut bei CSS, Bad company 2 und reaktionsgeschwindigkeit "Schneller", "Schnellstens" einstellt und mit der maus schnell hin und her macht sind da farben wo bei "Normal" nicht sind.

Meine fragen:

- Mit wie viel ms läuft der monitor eig bei "Normal"? 2ms?
- Sollte man das HDMI-DVI kabel benutzen oder wäre gar ein HDMI-HDMI besser oder gleichwertig?


Grüße


----------



## prime73 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



Bl4ckIce schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Habe heute mal den Samsung Bx2450 bekommen. Bin auch sehr zufrieden soweit nur mit den einstellungen muss ich noch meine besten rausfinden.
> 
> ...


 
Ist beides gleichwertig. DVI kann nur keinen Ton deiner Grafikkarte übertragen HDMI schon.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Und ja auf normal sind es 2ms der Rest ist eine Art Übertaktung. @Bl4ckIce, wenn du ne Nvidia Grafikkarte hast kann ich dir meine Einstellungen posten wenn du willst. Ich denke das ich jetzt nach langem hin und her die besten gefunden habe!


----------



## Bl4ckIce (12. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Und ja auf normal sind es 2ms der Rest ist eine Art Übertaktung. @Bl4ckIce, wenn du ne Nvidia Grafikkarte hast kann ich dir meine Einstellungen posten wenn du willst. Ich denke das ich jetzt nach langem hin und her die besten gefunden habe!


 
Ja, besitze eine GTX 570 wäre also ganz nett von dir


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Also als aller erstes musst du schauen ob im Treiber RGB ausgewählt ist um den HDMI Schwarzwert auf gering zu setzen. Dann ganz wichtig die Digitale Farbverbesserung auf 65% schalten. Am Monitor, Helligkeit auf 95, Kontrast auf 90, Schärfe 60. Alle drei Farben auf 70 und Schwarzwert auf gering. Jetzt hast du sehr starke und knallige Farben besonders beim Filmschauen und Spielen kommt das sehr gut rüber. Beim Surfen muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen kannst natürlich selber noch ein wenig experimentieren da ja jeder ein anderes Farbempfinden hat.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (12. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ok danke!

Habs gerade mal getestet wie du schon sagtest filme und spiele sehr gut allerdings surfen ist schon extrem hell ect. Aber ich werde aufjedenfall noch rum probieren mit monitor+ nvidia systemsteuerung da kommen die farben dann erst zur geltung das schafft man mit dem monitor alleine gar nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ja ist halt bei jedem anders mit dem Empfinden für Farben oder Helligkeit aber jetzt hast du einen Anhaltspunkt. Ja und ich denke auch das du das beste Ergebnis erzielst durch eine Kombination aus beiden also Graka Treiber und Monitor Menü!


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



KevinL92 schrieb:


> ich kann aber keinen Eintrag "Pixel Format" finden.
> betreibst du den Monitor auch mit einer ATI Karte?
> ist er über ein ECHTES HDMI Kabel verbunden?
> ist das Schwarz sehr viel schöner mit der Einstellung:"gering"?
> ...


Ach was, Foren sind doch zum Fragen da. 
Ich habe eine ATI-Karte, ja und ebenso ein richtiges HDMI-Kabel. Ich empfinde das Schwarz als angenehmer, das kann aber auch eine rein subjektive Empfindung sein.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (12. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

So, habe jetzt einige gute einstellungen gefunden die mir gefallen. Hätte aber noch ne frage.

Wenn ich in manchen games zb mit der maus von unten nach oben gehe langsam kommt mir das bild oft schwammig bzw verschwommen vor. An was liegt das?


----------



## CeresPK (12. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

An der hohen Reaktionszeit


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



Bl4ckIce schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt einige gute einstellungen gefunden die mir gefallen. Hätte aber noch ne frage.
> 
> Wenn ich in manchen games zb mit der maus von unten nach oben gehe langsam kommt mir das bild oft schwammig bzw verschwommen vor. An was liegt das?


 
 Wie hast du deine Reaktionszeit eingestellt. So ein Effekt kann auch von zu hohem AA Einstellungen liegen. Könntest du mal deine Einstellungen posten bin ziemlich neugierig.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (12. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wie hast du deine Reaktionszeit eingestellt. So ein Effekt kann auch von zu hohem AA Einstellungen liegen. Könntest du mal deine Einstellungen posten bin ziemlich neugierig.


 
Habe gerade was schönes anderes entdeckt. Und zwar rechts mittig ein 0,5mm ca haardüner streifen bzw fleck nicht gerade. Wenn ich mit paint ein weißes bild mache und dann mit der maus langsam drüber gehe bzw schnell verschwindet er kurz und kommt dann wieder hat es den anscheind. Ist das eine LED ...?

Das kommt aber nur bei hellen farben ist aber auhc nicht so aufällig und in Games sehe ich es gar nicht und bei schwarz zb mit paint auch nicht. Sehr mysteriös.


----------



## KevinL92 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ach was, Foren sind doch zum Fragen da.
> Ich habe eine ATI-Karte, ja und ebenso ein richtiges HDMI-Kabel. Ich empfinde das Schwarz als angenehmer, das kann aber auch eine rein subjektive Empfindung sein.


 
es ist also möglich 
die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt^^
ich kann den Eintrag "Pixel Format" allerdings immer noch nicht finden.
WO muss ich suchen?
habe ich die Falsche Version des CCC? (11.3!)
bitte helft mir!
bin am verzweifeln
möchte den monitor nicht zurücksenden müssen, da er mir eigendlich ganz gut gefällt


----------



## 00Speedy (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



KevinL92 schrieb:


> es ist also möglich
> die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt^^
> ich kann den Eintrag "Pixel Format" allerdings immer noch nicht finden.
> WO muss ich suchen?
> ...


 
Zurück schicken nur wegen dem Schwarzwert nicht Einstellen können 

Ich warte schon Sehnsüchtig auf Austausch wegen Schlieren.

Schick ihn zu mir ich überweise dann gleich wenn du weiter keine Sorgen damit hast...

Ne mal ernsthaft, wie bereits gesagt ist das eigentlich auch nur gedacht wenn man einen Blue Ray Player etc. anschließt.

Also ich würde ihn zwar auch gern einstellen, aber wirklich stören tut mich das nicht.


----------



## KevinL92 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



00Speedy schrieb:


> Zurück schicken nur wegen dem Schwarzwert nicht Einstellen können
> 
> Ich warte schon Sehnsüchtig auf Austausch wegen Schlieren.
> 
> ...



Die Farben sind einfach ein bisschen blass
mein 3 Jahre alter 19" TFT liefert ein bild, das um WELTEN besser ist
bei dem das Schwarz auch fast schwarz ist

BX2450 helligkeit:30
ein beschriebenes Blatt Papier kann man bei völlig abgedunkeltem Zimmer noch lesen, wenn man es "VERKEHRT" an den schwarzen Bildschirm hält...?


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



KevinL92 schrieb:


> Die Farben sind einfach ein bisschen blass
> mein 3 Jahre alter 19" TFT liefert ein bild, das um WELTEN besser ist
> bei dem das Schwarz auch fast schwarz ist
> 
> ...



Die Farben sind blass? oO
Also ich bin der Meinung das du den Monitor einfach nicht richtig eingestellt hast. 

Ich hab gestern wieder einen BX aufgebaut. Da war nix mit blassen Farben oder Schlieren zu erkennen.


----------



## prime73 (13. April 2011)

Also über die Farben kann ich auch nicht meckern. Bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



prime73 schrieb:


> Also über die Farben kann ich auch nicht meckern. Bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil.


 
Ich hab bereits über 6 Stück der BX2450 aufgebaut und eingestellt. Keiner davon hatte Schlieren oder blasse Farben. 
Ich geh stark davon aus, das die Monitore bei den meisten einfach falsch eingestellt sind.


----------



## KevinL92 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

ich habe alles versucht
gelb bis grün und natürlich weis sieht sehr schön aus, und ist sehr knallig
mit dem Rot, dem Blau, und eben dem Schwarz kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Poste doch mal deine kompletten Einstellungen. 

Hast du eine Nvidia oder eine AMD-Karte?


----------



## KevinL92 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

hab ne ATI karte
also HDMI Blacklevel auf normal?

Helligkeit 30
Kontrast 80
Schärfe 68

rot 76
gtün 75
blau 73
gamma 1


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Versuchs mal damit...

•Helligkeit: 69
•Kontrast: 80
•Schärfe: 60
•MagicBright: Benutzerdefiniert
•MagicAngle: Aus
•Reaktionszeit: Schneller
•HDMI-Schwarzwert: Normal (setzt logischerweise ein geeignetes HDMI-Kabel voraus)
•MagicColor: Aus
•Rot: 50
•Grün: 50
•Blau: 43
•Farbtemperatur: Benutzerdefiniert
•Farbeffekt: Aus
•Gamma: Modus2 oder Modus3 (für mein Empfinden grundsätzlich Modus2 am ausgewogensten, teils aber auch Modus3)
•MagicEco = Energiesparen deaktiviert; Rest nach Belieben


----------



## KevinL92 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Darum gehts ja!
HDMI SChwarzwert lässt sich bei mir nicht einstellen


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Sicher geht das...

Man geht auf "My Digital Flat Panels" -> "Pixel Format" und stellt das Ausgabeformat auf "RGB 4:4:4 Pixel Format PC Standard (Full RGB)". Folgendermaßen lässt sich der HDMI-Schwarzwert nun einstellen.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Habe gerade was schönes anderes entdeckt. Und zwar rechts mittig ein 0,5mm ca haardüner streifen bzw fleck nicht gerade. Wenn ich mit paint ein weißes bild mache und dann mit der maus langsam drüber gehe bzw schnell verschwindet er kurz und kommt dann wieder hat es den anscheind. Ist das eine LED ...?

Das kommt aber nur bei hellen farben ist aber auhc nicht so aufällig und in Games sehe ich es gar nicht und bei schwarz zb mit paint auch nicht. Sehr mysteriös. 


Keiner ne Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Welche Reaktionszeit hast du eingestellt?


----------



## Bl4ckIce (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

"Normal" ist aber bei jeder geschwindigkeit. Hatte den Monitor auch schon an meinem DVD player per normalen HDMI kabel und hab alle 2 Ports durchprobiert. Ist dann immer noch es ist relativ klein ich kanns nicht beschreiben und per digicam klappt es nicht ein foto zu machen und screenshot auch nicht.


Ich wüsste auch nicht nach was ich googeln sollte oder wie man das nennt. Bin mir zimlich sicher das das anfangs noch nicht war.


----------



## KevinL92 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sicher geht das...
> 
> Man geht auf "My Digital Flat Panels" -> "Pixel Format" und stellt das Ausgabeformat auf "RGB 4:4:4 Pixel Format PC Standard (Full RGB)". Folgendermaßen lässt sich der HDMI-Schwarzwert nun einstellen.


 
gerade diesen eintrag kann ich im CCC 11.3 nicht finden
My digital Flat panel----OK
aber von pixel Format: keine Spur.

Hilfe


----------



## 00Speedy (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ja wie gesagt bei mir gibts den Eintrag auch nicht da ist nix dran zu rütteln. Habe auch schon andere CCC probiert...nix!
Vieleicht liegt es wirklich am DVI-HDMI Kabel.

@Painkiller 

Wo kaufst du denn die Monitore ein wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



> @Painkiller
> 
> Wo kaufst du denn die Monitore ein wenn ich fragen darf?



Klar darfst du fragen...

Meiner ist von Amazon.de
Die anderen sind von hardwareversand.de, hoh.de oder vibu online.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



00Speedy schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt bei mir gibts den Eintrag auch nicht da ist nix dran zu rütteln. Habe auch schon andere CCC probiert...nix!
> Vieleicht liegt es wirklich am DVI-HDMI Kabel.



hab zwar keine amd graka, aber laut amd forum (englisch) existiert diese einstellungsmöglichkeit und man soll sie laut empfehlung auf RGB 4:4:4 Pixel Format PC Standard (Full RGB) stellen 
eventuell ist der punkt bei der übersetzung verloren gegangen / woanders gelandet oder so .... sprich eventuell hilft ein (falls es das so direkt gibt oder bei der installation auswählen) englisches ccc euch weiter


----------



## Bl4ckIce (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Also anscheinend weiss in dne Foren keiner über mein Problem bescheid ... ist auch schwer zu beschreiben... werde mal samsung anschreiben und bei Media Markt nachfragen. Sonderlich lust zu tauschen habe ich allerdings nicht schon wieder -.-


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Könntest du es ab Fotografieren oder so ähnlich das man ein Vorstellung von dem Fehler hat, weil erlich gesagt kann ich es mir auch nicht so recht Vorstellen wie das aussieht.


----------



## KevinL92 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hab zwar keine amd graka, aber laut amd forum (englisch) existiert diese einstellungsmöglichkeit und man soll sie laut empfehlung auf RGB 4:4:4 Pixel Format PC Standard (Full RGB) stellen
> eventuell ist der punkt bei der übersetzung verloren gegangen / woanders gelandet oder so .... sprich eventuell hilft ein (falls es das so direkt gibt oder bei der installation auswählen) englisches ccc euch weiter


 
mein CCC IST englisch und dass sich da ein ganzer Eintrag bei der Übersetzung in Luft auflöst, dürfte doch eigendlich nicht sein, oder? ich werde mir also doch ein echtes HDMI-Kabel bestellen müssen. Wollt mir das eigendlich sparen, da so ein kabel bei MM usw. über 20 € kostet, und ich im internet inkl. Versand ungefair auf den gleichen Preis komme...


----------



## CeresPK (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

bei amazon kostet sowas um die 7€ inkl Versand (als Prime-User)


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



KevinL92 schrieb:


> gerade diesen eintrag kann ich im CCC 11.3 nicht finden
> My digital Flat panel----OK
> aber von pixel Format: keine Spur.
> 
> Hilfe



Ich habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht und hochgeladen. Vielleicht hilft dir das. Normalerweise sollte auch DVI "Digital Flat-Panels" zulassen, da auch DVI eine digitale Übertragung bildet. Na, schauen wir mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KevinL92 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht und hochgeladen. Vielleicht hilft dir das. Normalerweise sollte auch DVI "Digital Flat-Panels" zulassen, da auch DVI eine digitale Übertragung bildet. Na, schauen wir mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bei mir siehts genau gleich aus^^
nur eben pixel format fehlt 
werd mir wohl ein HDMI kabel kaufen müssen....
na toll

wie bekomm ich denn so ein Kabel für nur 7€?
prime user bin ich nicht, wie viel muss ich dann zahlen?


----------



## Bl4ckIce (13. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Könntest du es ab Fotografieren oder so ähnlich das man ein Vorstellung von dem Fehler hat, weil erlich gesagt kann ich es mir auch nicht so recht Vorstellen wie das aussieht.


 

Wüsste nicht wie ich das machen soll. Kann man nicht Fotografieren weil wenn es gehen würde sieht man es nicht auf dem bild.


----------



## 00Speedy (14. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Oh man und ich muss jetzt laut mindfactory 2-4 Wochen warten.

Ist das normal wenn ich ein Gerät Reklamiere was beim Hersteller eingeschickt wird.

Ich meine ich habe 200€ auf den Tisch gelegt und muss dann ewig auf Ersatz warten^^.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Kommt drauf an wie lange hattest du es denn? Normal wird das gleich aus getauscht, wo war es auf jedenfalls immer bei mir. Außer es wird eigen verschulden vermutet dann schicken sie es zum Hersteller und lassen es überprüfen.


----------



## 00Speedy (14. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Also ich hab ihn am 28.02 bekommen und am 05.04 reklamiert....

Auf höfliche Anfrage wegen eines direkten Umtausches erhielt ich heute diese Mail:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> leider haben wir keinen Einfluss auf die Bearbeitungszeiten das Herstellers / Distributors, alternativ hätten Sie sich auch direkt an den Hersteller wenden können
> 
> ...


Und das habe ich gefunden:



> Laut BGB § 439
> 
> Nacherfüllung
> 
> (1) Der Käufer kann als Nacherfüllung nach seiner Wahl die Beseitigung des Mangels oder die Lieferung einer mangelfreien Sache verlangen.


Müste dann nicht sogar direkt ausgetauscht werden wenn ich keine Reparatur verlange?

*EDIT*

Nach Hinweis auf § 439 ist nun ein neuer Monitor unterwegs .

Jetzt will ich mal stark hoffen das diesmal alles funktioniert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Na siehste geht doch. Manchmal versuchen sie es halt könnte ja klappen und sie hätten weniger Ärger, also viel Glück bei dem neuen Monitor. Wirst dich ja sicher melden wenn du ihn hast.


----------



## TheReal (14. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Mein BX2450 macht mittlerweile noch mehr Mucken. Plötzlich sind 4 ständig leuchtende Pixel, alle unten rechts vorhanden. Außerdem summt er mittlerweile recht hörbar. Werde wohl morgen den Samsung Support anrufen. Naja, so sehr ich mein Hobby liebe, aber wenn mal irgendwann nichts an meinem PC kaputt ist und alles so geht wie es soll, dann fress ich nen Besen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Also summen darf er nicht, meiner ist nicht zu hören auch wenn ich mit dem Ohr dran gehe. Das kenn ich, wenn der PC Butter weich läuft ohne Probleme langweilt mich das schon und ich fange wieder an zum zu schrauben.


----------



## prime73 (15. April 2011)

Kann mir garnicht vorstellen das der moni summt oder brummt. Das sind eigentlich immer Anzeichen vom netzteil aber das ist doch extern.


----------



## TheReal (15. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hab ich auch gedacht, aber es ist eindeutig der Bildschirm. Hört man eindeutig wenn der PC aus ist und man den Monitor anschaltet. Mein PC übertönt das ganze zwar, aber fürn Silent PC wäre das surren schon zu laut. Manchmal wenn ich im Internet lese, höre ich es aber dennoch.


----------



## Bl4ckIce (15. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hallo!

Besitze jetzt seit rund 1 woche nen Samsung Bx2450!

Bin auch super zufrieden soweit nur irgendwie kommt es mir in Games manchmal un scharf vor ich weiss nicht ob das jetzt nur so ist weil ich aufpasse oder ob das an dem Monitor liegt. zB. in Bad Company 2.

Reaktionszeit = "Normal"
Nvidia Systemsteuerung = 60Hz
Monitoranzeige = 60Hz
Ingame auflösung = 1920x1080 60hz

Graka ist eine GTX 570 und der Monitor ist per HDMI zu DVI kabel verbunden.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Aufallen tut mir das wenn ich mit der maus von unten nach oben gehe mit mittlerer geschwindigkeit kommt es mir so vor als wie wenn das bild langsam nachlädt...


----------



## TheReal (18. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

PS: Hat der BX2450 eine Art Overdrive? Denn gerade in Source Spielen und im Internet (beim scrollen) kann ich deutlich einen Corona Effekt sehen.
Sowas meine ich:
http://www.prad.de/new/news/admin/images/717938024709801

Und zwar sehe ich diesen Effekt bei jeder Reaktionszeit, selbst auf normal.


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

WTF? Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen! oO

Zumindest nicht bei meinen BX2450.


----------



## TheReal (18. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Ja ich sagte ja schon in einem anderen Thread, dass ich es bereue, nicht doch den 120Hz Monitor von BenQ gekauft zu haben. Mein BX wurde wegen diesem Effekt ja schonmal ausgetauscht, aber der Effekt war immernoch gleich. Ich bekomme diese Woche noch einen neuen PC, mal sehen was dann passiert. Wenn dieser Corona Effekt dann immernoch da ist, bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## prime73 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Das habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen und zocke ziemlich oft. Aus welchen Game ist das Pic? Nicht das es ein Bug vom Game ist.


----------



## TheReal (18. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Das Bild ist von Google, aber genau einen solchen Effekt sehe ich auch. Betroffen sind alle Spiele, aber besonders in allen Spielen mit der Source Engine, kann man den Efffekt gut sehen. Vor ca. einem Monat habe ich hier ja auch von starker Schlierenbildung berichtet, damit habe ich diesen Effekt auch gemeint. Ich hab mich damals bloß einwenig blöd ausgedrückt, so dass jeder etwas anderes gedacht hat.


----------



## Painkiller (18. April 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*



prime73 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen und zocke ziemlich oft. Aus welchen Game ist das Pic? Nicht das es ein Bug vom Game ist.


 
Sieht aus wie Doom 3 oder Far Cry 1


----------



## Owerner (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Samsung BX2450 grässliches Bild!*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Grafikkarte ATIHD 3400 series.
Problem: Wenn ich Notebook an Fernseher LCD Sony Bravia anschließe - färbt sich das Bild nach einiger Zeit rosa. Springt zurück in normal Bild oder bleibt in Rosafarben.

Ich hörte das man im CCC das Pixelformat auf full RGB einstellen soll um dioesen Fehler zu beheben.
ich kann diese Funktion aber im CCC nicht finden.
Kann mir wer hier weiterhlfen.

Danke im Voraus
lg Owerner


----------



## prime73 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hier bist du mal richtig verkehrt


----------

